# موقع داتا شيت ولكن بخاصية فريدة جدا !!



## المعتز بالله (27 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ..

هذا الموقع من مواقع الداتا شيت ..

ولكن به خاصية تنافسية وفريدة جدا لا تتوفر في أغلب مواقع الداتا شيت ..

في الصفحة الرئيسية في الموقع وفي أعلى اليسار تحديدا .. 

بامكانك تصفح الداتا شيت بخيارين : By Manufacturers ||| أو ||| By Category

اختر التصفح ب Category ..

لتجد قائمة طويلة تصنف العناصر الالكترونية حسب " الوظيفة و الاستخدام " .. 

[SIZE=-1]
- Analog and Mixed-Signal Devices
- Audio
- Bus Devices
- Clocks and Watches
- Data Communications
- Discrete Modules
- Discretes
- Display Drivers
- Identification and Security
- Logic
- Microcontrollers
- Peripherals
- Power Management
- Video
- Wired Communications
- Wireless Communications[/SIZE]

الموقع http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (27 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكر الله لك


----------



## المعتز بالله (28 سبتمبر 2009)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وشكر الله لك



م/طارق بلال .. أشكر مرورك ..

ومبروك الاسم المستعار الجديد .. 

دمت بخير ..


----------



## روحي سما (8 ديسمبر 2009)

سلمت يداك


----------



## صخر العبسي (9 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخوة المهندسين اريد مساعدتكم في مشروع تخرجي وهو(التحكم بالاجهزة المنزلية عن طريق الحاسوب من خلال خط التغذية الرنيسي)


----------



## ameen_44 (3 يناير 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررين جدا


----------



## zeid25 (3 يناير 2011)

كل الشكر لك . لقد اضفت الرابط الجديد الى مجموعة الروابط لدي حول هذا الموضوع


----------



## searcher_2010 (9 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------

